# SRAM Rival Groupset



## Percy (15 Jan 2011)

Looking for a cheaper way of getting a SRAM Rival groupset rather than the £500 brand new option.

Will consider most offers - I'd even look at a full bike with Rival on it if it was worth it for the price.

Prefer a compact chainset and 175mm cranks, but again will consider anything.

Anyone out there got some Rival kicking around?!


----------



## eldudino (16 Jan 2011)

Force here for £475. Bargain IMO.


----------



## GrasB (16 Jan 2011)

*WARNING*: "*BB30* Compact Chainset and cups 172.5 34-50 ", that means the cranks & bottom bracket isn't compatible with most frames.


----------



## Percy (16 Jan 2011)

Interesting both, thanks.

GrasB - for reference, to what does the BB30 refer (measurement?) and what should I double check on my frame to make sure I'm getting the right one? The frame is designed to take an English threaded BB, different to the BB30, I assume?

Although, this seems to have been designed for such a conflict ...?

http://www.slanecycl...ml?currency=GBP

Edit: Oh, and while we're on the subject, am I right in thinking that all English thread BBs are the same diameter of fitting, it's just the axle length that differs? Ta.


----------



## Howard (16 Jan 2011)

Percy said:


> Interesting both, thanks.
> 
> GrasB - for reference, to what does the BB30 refer (measurement?)



I'm not GrasB, but this should get you started - it's Cannondale's standard that has made its way to other frames. It works in a very different way to screw in BBs - it works by pressing the bearings directly into the frame. The pros are that the frame is supposed to be stiffer this way, the cons is that they are an arse to fit yourself. If your frame is not BB30, BB30 parts will not fit.

The product you refer to allows you to use standard screw in BBs in frames designed for BB30.


----------



## Percy (16 Jan 2011)

Howard said:


> I'm not GrasB, but this should get you started - it's Cannondale's standard that has made its way to other frames. It works in a very different way to screw in BBs - it works by pressing the bearings directly into the frame. The pros are that the frame is supposed to be stiffer this way, the cons is that they are an arse to fit yourself. If your frame is not BB30, BB30 parts will not fit.
> 
> The product you refer to allows you to use standard screw in BBs in frames designed for BB30.



Understood - thanks Howard. Nice to gain the knowledge. I shall avoid!


----------

